# Please Experience This



## formula1 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 30, 2011)

You oughta see her sing live.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re:*



Huntinfool said:


> You oughta see her sing live.



Oh, I'm sure! She is the vessel of God I needed today. Priorites are now refocused to the King of Kings and Lord of Lords!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Reminds me of the singing in charismatic meetings. 

Something to consider. Singing and songs apparently stimulate the same region of the brain  that registers sexual arrousal. The combination of the singer, the song and a song about love is very powerful for both men and women. 

Now combine these in a place where everybody has clean and fragant armpits and a strong emotional commitment to God and--well it's an event.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> ...  clean and fragant armpits


 

Gordon, you kill me sometimes!


----------

